# suggest whether to buy or not ?



## puli44 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi 
i want to buy "Nikon Coolpix S6150 Point & Shoot" camera but i dont know whether it is good or not.please suggest me to buy or not?




Model No - Nikon Coolpix S6150 Point & Shoot

Specification

In The Box
Sales Package : Camera Strap AN-CP19, Rechargeable Li-ion Battery EN-EL12, Charging AC Adapter EH-69P, USB Cable UC-E6, Audio Video Cable EG-CP16, View NX 2 CD, Stylus

Dimension
Weight : 175 g
Dimensions : 97.9 (W) x 58.0 (H) x 26.6 (D) mm

Pixels
Optical Sensor Resolution (in MegaPixel) : 16.0 Megapixels

Zoom
Digital Zoom : 4x
Optical Zoom : 7x

LCD
LCD Info Display : TFT LCD Touch screen monitor with Anti-reflection coating
Image Display Resolution : 460,000 dots
Video Display Resolution : 1280 x 720, 30 fps
LCD Size : 3 inch

Sensor
Sensor Type : CCD
Sensor Size : 1 / 2.3 inch

Lens
Lens Type  : NIKKOR Glass lens
Manual Focus : Yes
Focal Length : 5.0 - 35.0 mm (35 mm format equivalent to 28 - 196 mm)

Battery
Power Supply : AC Adapter EH-62F
Battery Type : Li-Ion EN-EL12 rechargeable battery

Interface
USB Cable : USB 2.0
PicBridge : Yes

Media and Software
Upgradeable Memory : Yes
Inbuilt Memory : 20 MB
Memory Card Type : SD / SDHC / SDXC

Image
Image Sizing : 4680 x 3456
Video Format : MOV
Audio Formats : WAVE
Image Format : JPEG (EXIF)

Flash
Built in Flash : Yes
Flash Modes : Auto, Auto with red-eye reduction, Off, Fill flash, Slow sync

Other Features
Macro Mode : Yes, 3 cm
Metering : 256-Segment matrix metering, Center-weighted metering, Spot metering
Image Stablizer : Lens shift VR
ISO Rating : Auto (auto gain ISO 80-1600), Fixed range auto (ISO 80 to 400, 80-800), Manual selection: ISO 80, 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200
Red Eye Reduction : Yes
Self Timer  : Yes, 2 and 10 sec
Shooting Modes : Auto mode, Scene modes, Smart portrait mode, Movie mode, Scene Auto Selector
Continuous Shots : Yes 1.2 fps
White Balancing : Auto, Preset manual, Daylight, Incandescent, Fluorescent, Cloudy, Flash


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2012)

Assuming your budget is around 10k. 
* Canon IXUS 220 HS is a good compact camera, check this model.
* If you wanna stick with Nikon, check S6200. It's better than S6150.
* If you are OK with the camera which has options for manual controls check Canon SX130 IS.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2012)

here is the review -> Nikon Coolpix S6150 review: Verdict | from TechRadar's expert reviews of Compact cameras

They gave it 4 stars ... read the verdict carefully 

If u want more suggestions please give the budget


----------



## puli44 (Jan 2, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> here is the review -> Nikon Coolpix S6150 review: Verdict | from TechRadar's expert reviews of Compact cameras
> 
> They gave it 4 stars ... read the verdict carefully
> 
> If u want more suggestions please give the budget



budget is 10k


----------



## binarycodes (Jan 2, 2012)

this zoom thing always confuses me!

S6150 has 5.0 - 35.0 so an effective 7x zoom. If I understand right, this will give the same level of magnification as a 35mm prime on a DSLR?

From what I understand, the crop factor affects the size of the view captured, but not the actual reach. Or am I not getting it at all?


----------



## puli44 (Jan 2, 2012)

im totaly confused ...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2012)

@binerycodes due to crop factors in P&S the 28 - 196mm of full frame DSLR becomes 5-35mm of P&S...from where did u get the idea of 35mm prime ?? prime lens dont zoom at all
It means it will work just like a 28-196mm lens of a full frame DSLR with same viewing angle and magnification 

The sensor size is just too small...P&S have 1/2.3"

*images.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/digital_sensor-sizes.png


----------



## binarycodes (Jan 2, 2012)

@sujoyp

Lol, I know prime lens' are fixed focal length(no zoom). What I meant is that a 35mm prime gives me a reach of 35mm. A 5-35 PS gives me a max reach of 35mm.

Because of the smaller sensor, it changes the width of the capture area, but does it really increase the reach?

From If you take a photo with a smaller sensor and the same lens it will only show a smaller area of the scene.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2012)

nope 35mm lens is according to full frame DSLR camera...as the lens in full frame sense is 28-196 at full zoom it will show view of 196mm and not 35mm

bro the article was meant to compare full frame lenses on APSC sensor cropped DSLR ..
but in your condition the lens is not same..


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2012)

Puli,
You confused with this discussion of focal length and sensor or confused on selecting the camera...


----------



## puli44 (Jan 3, 2012)

nac said:


> Puli,
> You confused with this discussion of focal length and sensor or confused on selecting the camera...



im confused in deciding canon or nikon ,i heard nikon uses cheap lenses ??


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2012)

bro u r getting a simple cam y do u have to think about cheap lenses...cheap lenses r for DSLRs...

@10k you can also check Canon ixus 115HS and sony W570

here is the comparison -> Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------

